# Mozart in the New Dumbo



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I heard the end of the fourth movement of the Jupiter Symphony in the film, right before the Pink Elephants scene.

Did anyone else pick up on that? Did I hear it wrong?

Captain,
:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard the end of the fourth movement of the Jupiter Symphony in the film, right before the Pink Elephants scene.
> 
> Did anyone else pick up on that? Did I hear it wrong?
> 
> ...


Of course, the "elephant in the room" here is -- one tends to hear Mozart in _everything_! The man is that ubiquitous and influential!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Of course, the "elephant in the room" here is -- one tends to hear Mozart in _everything_! The man is that ubiquitous and influential!


Elfman may have ripped him off though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pink elephants? You can hear anything if you are *seeing pink elephants*.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Pink elephants? You can hear anything if you are *seeing pink elephants*.


:lol: :lol: :lol: True!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I was asleep by then. Boring tripe. How different from the original cartoon.


----------

